# Sillcock handle replacement



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

If the screw is removed the handle should come off, unless it is just held on by rust or corrosion. Spritz the middle down with a little solvent like WD-40 and pry it off or use a handle puller.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Mike's correct on this, but may I add: Sometimes you have to tap the bottom of the handle, or what's left of it, to get it off. Not beat it, tap it upwards while moving your hammer around so you tap all of the area. These handles are held on by a snug fit and the screw. Sometimes when they are put on, people will tend to tap too hard on them the set the screw down hard. You may also need to see which type handle you have/will need. Some of these have straight splines and some are square, they don't interchange. Good Luck, David


----------



## jlbovo (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey alright ! Thanks for the good advice in the replies. I will try to put that to good use tommorow. Thanks very much, I'll keep posted on how it goes ! - Justin


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

If I understand this, sounds like you cant get the screw out AND cant get the handle off. If so open the valve all the way like u do with full on water, get a good grip on the underside if the handle and hold against yourself and that screw should come out, Mikes WD40 is a FER SURE. Tappin UP on the underside should break it free. Last trick b4 you rip it off in pcs LOL LOL after screw is out get a torch and heat the bottom of that handle and rap it again


----------



## jlbovo (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahh, I tried to follow that. But no such luck. I broke the rest of the handle off ! I think what I ended up doing was actully taking out the valve that has the seat on it with the handle and screw still attached.

It almost seems now that maybe if I just buy a new piece that has the valve and seat on it everything would be great. I have to check Home Depot or Lowes, I just don't know what to call it ?

I appreciate all help - Justin


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

It might be easier to replace the entire sill cock.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Go to a real hardware store with the pieces in your hand and ask "What do I need?".

A good hardware store will be very reasonable (in cost) and probably tell you what to do and look out for. - Do not do it on a weekend since plumbers have high hourly rates then.

Dick


----------

